# After market carb for tecumseh



## mikec49 (Dec 3, 2014)

There are after market carbs for the Tecumseh 7 horse on ebay for 20 bucks. I won't rebuild it if I can buy one that cheap. Anyone use one of these?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I've got an $22 carb on my 521 toro, haven't had any problems with it yet


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I just stuck one of them on an HS80. Starts first pull and runs fine.


----------



## mikec49 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. I think I'll pick one up. Someone repained the sheet metal on this motor. It has an aluminum tag with the numbers SBH-253B which I think is a replacement short block. I can't find any other numbers on the motor. I was told it was a 7hp but the carbs are listed for H50 through H70, etc.


----------

